# Guidance and advice from Kabayan



## telleb1213 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there! So happy and I want to share this...I already completed my FIRST step, to submit my EOI and be selected. Now I am waiting for the next BIG step.

I would appreciate if there are some of my kababayans in NZ who are members of this forum that could give me pieces of advice and guidance. if i will be granted a visa, I will be leaving Manila and living in NZ alone...and I know it is not easy.

Keeping my fingers crossed...

God bless us all!


----------



## telleb1213 (Jun 5, 2011)

...was selected last aug24!

...now waiting for my next move...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

telleb1213 said:


> ...was selected last aug24!
> 
> ...now waiting for my next move...


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## telleb1213 (Jun 5, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Congrats! :clap2:


thanks topcat83! 

researching...preparing...planning...and lots of PRAYERS! I still need guidance from ABOVE and from people already there. Moving to other country is a very very BIG decision that I should make  ..or break


----------

